
Dexmo exoskeleton glove lets you touch and feel in VR - AndrewDucker
https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/24/dexmo-exoskeleton-glove-force-feedback/
======
Quequau
Wow! That's a lot more clunky that what I had in my mind when I clicked the
link.

